# wireless/portable fish finder



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone ever used one of these? I've seen a few of these but wasn't sure if they were worth anything. I would not expect to get the same performance as a $$$$$ one but was thinking that it might be a cheaper and easier option.


----------

